# Update für PES 2017 PC (Alle Lizenzen)



## pascha953 (1. Oktober 2016)

*Update für PES 2017 PC (Alle Lizenzen)*

Hallo,

weis jemand wo man sich ein Update,Patch oder was auch immer runterladen kann, 
damit die Clubs nicht mehr MANBlue, ManRED oder wie seit neuem "MDWhite "(Real Madrid) heißen ?

Über Google konnte ich Patches nur für die PS4 finden


----------



## aliriza (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Update für PES 2017 PC (Alle Lizenzen)*

Zum Beispiel: Pesgalaxy.com PC-Patch 2017 0.51 RELEASED #20.09.16  - PESGalaxy PC-Patch 2017 - PESGalaxy.com - Pro Evolution Soccer Modding - PES 2017


----------

